# Introducing myself:



## gnmj (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hello, as this is my first post 
I am re-entering the work force, and really hoping to get employment with the stock transfer agency I used to work for fifteen years ago, or something similar. I have all the usual computer experience needed for entry level, but alot has changed in this industry since I exited. 

I am mulling over if the CSC would would be a good thing for me to have on my resume.

Can anyone advise? I don't have a degree in business, and I really took too much time off to raise my kids. Is the CSC only good as an enhancement with a degree? Will it look awesome as a fill in to my gap in employment?
I have noticed it (on the company I'm stalking's website for jobs) so I would take it - if it makes sense to do so. Are there other doors it might open for someone like me?

Thanks!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

CSC is a certification you require if you are going to trade stocks. I'm not sure, based on the very brief info you provided, that it would be worth it for you. It depends on what "something similar" might be...

Keep in mind it will set you back $1000 to do the course. In your shoes, I might see if I was able to find suitable employment without spending a thousand bucks to do so.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

A lot of companies will mention the CSC or IFIC (banks or mutual fund companies) in job listings, even though those courses might not be related to the job.

$1,000 is a lot of cash...maybe you should not take it, but mention in the interview that you are planning to take it.

If the money isn't a big issue, then it could make a difference since you haven't been in the workforce for a while. It would show that you are serious about getting back in the workforce.

It's also not an easy course, so that would indicate some smarts.	

If you sign up for the course - put that on your resume "enrolled in the CSC" - it counts for something.

The IFIC (mutual fund course) is much cheaper and easier - you might want to start with that.


----------

